# What's your favorite online ovulation chart?



## justme77 (Oct 9, 2006)

What's your favorite online ovulation chart?

I've been using yourdays.com but you enter the 'last menstral cycle' and it predicts your previous and coming months. It doesn't allow me to actually input the start period date on every month track my exact cycle.

Any suggestions?


----------



## sarahb918 (Dec 16, 2009)

Fertility Friend! fertilityfriend.com


----------



## saimeiyu (Aug 13, 2007)

Go28days.com


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

I love love love fertilityfriend







I still use it even though Im already pregnant!


----------



## MommyMatsumoto (Feb 9, 2010)

I've been using mymonthlycycles.com for almost 4 years now and I love it! I think right now you can get a free 90 day premium membership... whatever that is.







)


----------

